# Service und Support > Testforum >  Grafik einstellen

## RolandHO

Hab ich noch nie gemacht, jetzt endlich mal getestet. Grafik nach picr.de hochgeladen und soll jetzt hier erscheinen



Tut es auch, erscheint mir ein bisschen groß, lass ich aber erst mal so.

----------


## Hvielemi

In Picr kannst Du die Bildbreite in Pixel voreinstellen.
Für Bilder verwende ich meist 640px, für deine Grafik
wären 320 Bildpunkte auch knapp genügend.

Was die Grafik angeht: 
Wenn Du die einfach-loharitmisch darstellst, wird die
Exponentialfunktion zur Geraden und damit die Werte
über viele Dekaden lesbar, stets mit der gleichen
prouentualen Genauigkeit. Deine Grafik geht über eine
Dekade, die in [1] geht über vier, von 0.01 bis 100,
oben einfach-log., darunter dann linear.
Auch Grafik [3] ist einfach-logaritmisch dargestellt,
die bunten Geraden sind darin stets Exponentialfunktionen.

Ich wünsche dir weitere PSA-Dekaden, aber nur die nach unten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## RolandHO

Danke Konrad für die Hinweise, ich erinnere mich, dass ich durch dich auf picr aufmerksam wurde.



> Was die Grafik angeht: 
> Wenn Du die einfach-loharitmisch darstellst, wird die
> Exponentialfunktion zur Geraden und damit die Werte
> über viele Dekaden lesbar, stets mit der gleichen
> prouentualen Genauigkeit. Deine Grafik geht über eine
> Dekade, die in [1] geht über vier, von 0.01 bis 100,
> oben einfach-log., darunter dann linear.
> Auch Grafik [3] ist einfach-logaritmisch dargestellt,
> die bunten Geraden sind darin stets Exponentialfunktionen.


Als Elektrotechnik-Ingenieur sind mir alle denkbaren Darstellungsmöglichkeiten einer
Exponentialfunktion vertraut. Ich habe hier bewußt die lineare Teilung auf Abszisse und Ordinate gewählt,
da dabei die Dramatik der Weiterentwicklung sehr schön deutlich wird.
Ausserdem hoffe ich, dass meine PSA-Entwicklung - auf welchem Wege auch immer - vor Erreichen der
nächsten Dekade erst mal wieder abwärts geht.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## RolandHO

jetzt mal in kleiner

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Roland,

wenn Du Informationen loswerden willst, dann tu das bitte in dem geeigneten Teilforum. Dies hier ist das *Test*forum für erste Gehversuche.

Ralf

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Ralf, bin soeben meine Informationen "losgeworden".
Tatsächlich wollte ich hier testen, wie das Einfügen einer Grafik funktioniert,
insofern habe ich mich damit hier gut aufgehoben gefühlt.
Danke für deinen Hinweis
Roland

----------

